# Seeking advice please _(._.)_ my cockatiels won't eat fruits/veggies



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

My newly bought Cockatiels (2) love their seeds (I use vitamin supplements on their seeds also) but they won't eat ANY fruits or veggies. I did my research on what fruits/veggies are allowed. I buy only the best, fresh, organic fruits/veggies and wash them thoroughly. I also use this Prime "Concentrated vitamin, mineral, amino acid supplement" Hagen brand on their fresh fruits but they just go sniff their food bowl and leave...

I take out their seed bowl and use one I bought only for fruits/veggies and everything is super clean. So, what seems to be the problem?

My limited, non-existent instinct tells me once something is being able to eat on its own should be introduced to a variety of foods and not just seeds! So is it just me thinking the hand feeder who raised the chicks or the store I bought them from was cheap and only gave them seeds? Seeds are fairly cheap...even though I bought them brand name / most expensive ones. Veggies/fruits = require a fridge and more expensive not to mention they spoil in a hot environment. Hmmm 

tl;dr (too long didn't read) version

- They love seeds
- They drink water
- Both look very healthy
- Won't eat any fruits/veggies

Any help or advice is highly appreciated. Thank you!

- V.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

They may not have eaten too many fruits or veggies before.

I would start by offering veggies only - Tiels aren't too found of fruit.
My two started off with corn and peas. They're easy to prepare and for the tiels to get a hold of. I offered sweet corn - I sliced the kernels off the cob and mixed them with good ol' frozen peas (defrosted in a bit of hot water and left to cool off slightly). . 

Are your birds hand tame at all? Do they come out of the cage with you? If so, you could offer these *away* from the seeds and pellets (do they eat pellets?) in a small food bowl and you can pretend you're eating them too (most birds will be curious to try what you're eating). Don't remove the seed from the cage at this stage as they may just go hungry. At this point they don't realise the veg you're offering them is safe and good to eat.

You could also try spinach - some tiels take to that fairly easily and also other foods like sprouted seed, cooked rice, quinoa and pasta and mix some veggies in. That's sometimes how I get my two to eat their "meals".

It's a bit of trial and error, but the key thing is to persevere  sometimes this means offering it to them day in and day out without any progress. As soon as one has a try of the veggies the other one will probably follow.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Is it really bad if a cockatiel doesn't eat fruit and veggies? Mine doesn't either, but the seeds I give him are enriched with all sort of vitamins.
Some of the treats I give him also contain fruit by the way, but not fresh.


----------



## Chaos_1.0 (Mar 6, 2011)

The easiest way that I have found for my birds to eat everything is to take everything you want to put in and blend it. Just leave the grains out. Then when the birds start eating it they will first go to the grains. Then they will realize that the other stuff doesn't taste bad and eat it too.

As they start eating it, they will get used it and be willing to eat whatever you put in the bowl.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I.love.tiels said:


> Is it really bad if a cockatiel doesn't eat fruit and veggies? Mine doesn't either, but the seeds I give him are enriched with all sort of vitamins.
> Some of the treats I give him also contain fruit by the way, but not fresh.


Vitamin fortified seed isn't a substitute for the vitamins and minerals found in certain fresh vegetables. Also, seed is high in fat - especially sunflower seed - which is usually in a seed mix and birds will usually pick that out first. You want to limit the amount of sunflower seed consumed. If you can, try to convert your tiel to pellets which contain grains and less fat. Seed is still an important part of their diet but like us they need a fairly varied diet, a diet of all seed is a bit like living on Mars Bars and Corn Chips (mmmm corn chips).


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the answers! I guess the common denominator here is patience and perseverance.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

He doesn't like pellets either, but I use to grind them and mix them with the seeds.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine just love love love peas. As soon as I fill up their vege bowl of a morning they come running  I also find they love leafy things, like cabbage, carrot tops, sprouts etc. And brocolli is another favourite of theirs too. I also make 'birdy muffins' with seed, rice and dried fruit in them and they get half a muffin each day in their vege bowl.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I might try peas....
Are canned peas bad? I suppose they should rather be fresh?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

canned peas may have added salt... best to stick to fresh or frozen


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Try playing with your food! Cookie didn't start eating her veggies until I showed her how fun it is. I think she likes broccoli the best. 

It may take awhile for your bird to get use to eating food other than seeds though.. but try really hard!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookiemonster i love your siggy


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

THANKS!! It took alota hard work figuring out how to put it there. x.x


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Belinda said:


> canned peas may have added salt... best to stick to fresh or frozen


I am going to the fruit market tomorrow to get him some...


----------

